# Night Incontinence with Toy/Male



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't have any personal experience with this, but you might find some helpful info on one of these sites:

Symptoms of Dog Incontinence

Homeopathic Remedy for Insomnia and Incontinence - LoveToKnow Dogs

Dog Incontinence Products - Summary & Recommendations

Best of luck with him. I'm sure others on here will have some good advice.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

My standard Mitch had night incontinence, but it was due to his kidney disease. I would ask your vet to check the protein levels in his kidneys. 
Since being put on Fortakor, Mitch can go all night long without peeing, where before he would significantly wet a baby diaper. 

When Mitch did have his leakage problem, we bought a belly band type diaper and instead of buying the inserts to go with them, we bought baby diapers and lined the belly band with one of them. It worked perfectly.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Marian* -- Thank you for the links. They have a lot of useful information. 

The product mentioned on one of the links "LEAK NO MORE" is the stuff the guy at the pet store showed me. I liked it because it was holistic. I didn't buy it because I had a feeling it was an infection of sorts. When I got Guido the Humane Society had given him pills to take for a week or so, but when I took him to my Vet to get checked out a week later, the Vet was the one that said, "Don't give him those ill: pills they won't help with kennel cough." So I stopped giving the pills to him. Little did I know they were for another reason. And, they are the same pills that my Vet prescribed for Guido's bladder infection.

Also one the page about Symptoms of Dog Incontinence says,_ "Tenderness - Dogs with incontinence oftentimes think that there is something the matter with their own genitals. Not being aware of their issue, they may spend inordinate amounts of time licking and cleaning this area. As a result, you may notice unusual redness or irritation around your pet's genitals. This is by no means a surefire sign of canine incontinence, but it does help to indicate that your pet does not understand what is going on and has no control over his urine."_ Guido was doing this a lot and I just thought it had to do with he was just neutered/lost his manhood and it was part of the healing process. But after reading that I realize it is something more and a sign something is wrong. 

*Locket* -- Thank you for sharing that. I'm going to follow your suggestion. Tomorrow I'm going to call the Vet. :doctor: What type of test is it? Blood or urine to DX kidney disease? 

I did look up the symptoms. The only thing Guido has in night incontinence and the licking his private part. Why type of symptoms did Mitch have other than incontinence? Did something bring about the disease? 

Is the belly band type diaper for small dogs? Is Mitch a Standard? Guido is a 8-lb male/Toy. 

Thank you both for all your help


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

You're welcome - good luck! I think it's great that you've given this poor little guy a good home. You obviously care about his well-being.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

HiSocietyPoodle said:


> *Locket* -- Thank you for sharing that. I'm going to follow your suggestion. Tomorrow I'm going to call the Vet. :doctor: What type of test is it? Blood or urine to DX kidney disease?
> 
> I did look up the symptoms. The only thing Guido has in night incontinence and the licking his private part. Why type of symptoms did Mitch have other than incontinence? Did something bring about the disease?
> 
> ...


If he is licking his penis, it could be a urinary tract or bladder infection. Mitch's symptoms were extreme intake of water, urine leakage, and funny smelling breath. The origin of his kidney disease is not 100% known, but we are guessing that it was from the tainted food mishap 3 years ago. He was on one of the recalled brands as a pup at the breeders.
The test was a urine test...it was actually a series of three tests to confirm the diagnoses, but if the first test comes back normal, only one will be required. They also did a blood test to check for addisons and something else.

Yes, Mitch is a standard. As for belly bands, I believe you can get them in any size. Before using baby diapers we were using feminine pads, but he would soak through them. Since Guido is a toy, I would assume a feminine pad would work for him, but they are more expensive than baby diapers. You could probably find a baby diaper that would fit right around his middle, thus eliminating the need for the belly band.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

ack leaks are a pain. 

while he's getting better with meds you definatly should get him a belly band- it will help keep him from laying in pee during hte night. I just line mine with a thicker sanitary pad.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

I just called the Vet. 

The receptionist said the kidney disease test is a blood test that's $30. :nurse: She said a full panel is $120- and will be more comprehensive to see if anything else if going on in his little body.

I asked to speak with the Vet to get his thoughts on what else it could be. I'm waiting for him to call me back. n-the-phone: I'll post more when I hear from him.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Update*

The Vet hasn't called me back... I'm still waiting. hone:

Funny thing last night Guido didn't have night incontinence. I'm not sure why. 

But, He finished the antibiotics for the bladder infection on Sunday. 

Last night I didn't take him for a long long walk like I have him in the habit of doing every night. I was busy and only took him out to the end of the driveway to pee late evening, then right before bed I let him out in the (fenced) yard, he walked 20 feet away and I watched him squirt the tree. This morning he woke up at 6 a.m., there was no wet spot under him, he let me know he needed to go out and again he squired the tree. 

I wonder if all the exercise late in the evening before bed had something to do with it? 

I will post again after tonight and see if the Vet calls me back. :call2: 

*Locket *-- I think I'm going to have him tested :nurse: for Kidney Disease just to be on the safe side.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Positive Update*

The vet never called me back. 

However, Guido's night incontinence has stopped. So has the excessive licking his private part.

I have not taken him for long walks at night. Only out to the tree out front or to the end of the street and back. Its a sort distance just enough that the squirts on a couple of trees or my mail box then back in the house. His long walks are in the day time, not late at night.

His water consumption is normal now. 

And no more pee spots under him in the morning when I get up. :dog:


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Spoke too soon...*

I guess I spoke too soon. Guido not all together better. 

Friday the Vet called me back and asked how Guido was. I said it's taken you this long to return my call. It's been a week. He brushed over it and asked how Guido was. I told him good that the night incontinence went away. He did say something about not always does the first round of antibiotic works. But he said I'm glad Guido is better.

Saturday Guido smelled like he needed a bath. So I bathed him Sunday and Monday morning he smelled like pee again. I was wondering if its just splash back from when he pee's sometimes he steps in it or what not.

Last night I notice a few tiny wet spots on the kitchen floor. Then he was lying under my chair for about and hour taking a nap and I lifted up his little leg and his penis was all wet and it smelled of urine. He doesn't have night incontinence in the bed like before. But the bad breath has also returned.

Today I called the Vet and tomorrow I'm bringing him in...


----------

